# For those looking for .22 LR



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

I just stumbled across this. I don't need any right now, but I know some of you have been looking:

.22 with free shipping


----------



## Wellbuilt (Dec 25, 2020)

I guess any ammo is better then no ammo ?
But that is about double I would be willing to pay , I think I have box’s of 500 here that cost 15$ and 19$ bucks .


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

check your local stores they are starting to get more in or sell it less fast one of the two.

even saw some 7.62x51 at a Walmart yesterday along with some deer slugs


----------



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

If your gun(s) shoots the stuff well, buy it.
I suspect we will never again see the cheap ammo prices of years past, and these prices are going to be the new normal. Be thankful you can get some.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

Wellbuilt said:


> I guess any ammo is better then no ammo ?
> But that is about double I would be willing to pay , I think I have box’s of 500 here that cost 15$ and 19$ bucks .


25 a brick of 500 would have been a good price in 2019 now 38.99 is about as good as brick of 22lr ammo gets in 2021 so far about 8 cents a round


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

I may have to start looking for some .22 soon. I am down to just over ten thousand rounds.


----------



## RON L (Jan 26, 2011)

Ammo costs have gone way up! 9mm Luger I used to pay 8-14$ a box of 50 Fmj, now 25-30$? Yea, I don’t see 22 Lr at any prices I used to pay? With cost of living going up, ammo will as well!!

Ron


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

RON L said:


> Ammo costs have gone way up! 9mm Luger I used to pay 8-14$ a box of 50 Fmj, now 25-30$? Yea, I don’t see 22 Lr at any prices I used to pay? With cost of living going up, ammo will as well!!
> 
> Ron


Price is steadily declining to sane levels for some calibers.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Hiro said:


> I just stumbled across this. I don't need any right now, but I know some of you have been looking:
> 
> .22 with free shipping


Link says "Page can't be found."


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Target Sports USA has been getting in ammo, and while it ain't cheap, they don't have the highest prices, either.


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

Pony said:


> Link says "Page can't be found."


That was a months old link in the OP.


----------

